# How much oak to use



## Mike1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I bought a 4 oz package of medium toast French oak yesterday. On the package it says that its good for 25 gallons. In the kits that I have done, I've added 2 packages of oak that each seem to be as much as the package of French oak I bought. So, I'm wondering if its really a stretch to think that 4 oz of oak is enough for 25 gallons when kits probably use twice that much for only 6 gallons.


Mike


----------



## grapeman (Nov 1, 2007)

How much are you doing? It may do up to 25 gallons, but must be left in the wine longer. *Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 1, 2007)

Recommendations are 2-3 oz. for 2 months per 6 gallon batch.


----------



## nyredskinsfan (Mar 17, 2008)

I got 4 bags of French Oak chips (30g) with Luna Rossa. I put in one. The description says Heavy Oak but wow. I have done pretty well with the reds so I'll go on my gut here unless someone has good info.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 17, 2008)

You don't say if these are chips or cubes. I am guessing cubes.I normally use about 1-2 oz of cubes for a 6 gallon batch (more toward 2 oz.)unless it is a heavier red and I will use 3 oz. I never leave it the 2 months stated though. Normallyless than a month gives me the oak level I desire.I could see the 4 oz doing 25 gallons if left 2-3 months or so. They are a little pricey but I prefer the spirals myself. I have got the best oak balance with them.


----------

